
Human-controlled robots shown to make manufacturing safer, more efficient - kick
https://news.wisc.edu/sharing-control-with-robots-may-make-aircraft-manufacturing-safer-more-efficient/
======
userbinator
Also known as "tools" or "equipment"...

Would you call an excavator or crane a "human-controlled robot"?

------
tiku
I really hope the first big robotic wave will be humans from low-wage
countries controlling robots in richer countries. With fast enough internet
everywhere there is no problem having someone in India folding my laundry with
some simple robot that can't leave my basement for example.

~~~
lnsru
Nice scenario for a horror movie when this robot gets hacked or remote
operator replaced by somebody with evil intentions. We can’t secure our
cellphones and bank accounts. A robot from a “move fast and break things” type
startup will be even worse.

~~~
jlokier
Literally a "move fast and break things" robot!

------
rehasu
I strongly believe that the future should go in this direction. And not just
for robots but also for AI. Just like cars and smartphones they must be
extensions of us humans instead of independent actors. One reason is safety,
as probably many people are aware of, and the second is about how humans feel.
We don't like dealing with other independent actors who we don't fully
understand. But an extension to ourselves, that feels right. That's why for
instance dogs are so loved as pets, but wolves are not, although both animals
look very similar from the outside.

~~~
wetpaws
Kettle and toaster are independent actors and so is Roomba and yet here we are
doing fine.

~~~
rehasu
I'd argue kettles and toasters are not independent actors. A toaster won't
make a decision if another toast is needed, it will not grab a slice of bread
and then toast it.

But a roomba is really an independent actor and we already see problems with
it (roomba companies collecting apartment layout data, pets feeling strong
competition, people feeling rather helpless if a roomba doesn't clean some
place or gets itself constantly stuck on rugs etc). Sure they are not big
problems, but roombas aren't really big independent actors either.

------
grawprog
Well, the machines I program and operate at work do the job of someone
manually using disc saws and angle grinders to cut through and shape stone.
Using the machines are incredibly safe by comparison and one machine does the
same amount of work a team of people would do in a week in a single day. So I
very much agree yes.

